# Shivering pregnant doe?



## lifeemt67 (Nov 4, 2014)

Good morning, I posted pictures of my beautiful doe a while back thinking she was more pregnant than we thought, well yesterday was her actual due date and nothing, checking on her today she is shivering, no discharge, temp 101.3, put a heat lamp on and added more straw to birthing pen, her udder is HUGE but doesn't look shiny....any advise on what the heck is going on?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

What is your weather doing? How is her condition....skinny, fat....(I know she's pg)? I would up the energy in her feed ration. Warm molasses water will also help.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is she eating and drinking ok? Doesn't seem to be backing off the feed at all? Any prego does that act off I watch real close for pregnancy tox. Shivering is NOT one of the signs but never hurts to watch out for for preg. Tox. She might simply be cold. Is her eye lids nice and pink? If she is stalled up maybe a walk will make her feel better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lifeemt67 (Nov 4, 2014)

weather is cold, 29 overnight, she is quite large, we suspect trips, she is eating, drinking, pooping and peeing good, free choice of hay, we have a birthing barn and she is in the stall because of her due date yesterday, I didnt know if the shivering could be a sign of labor, its just frustrating.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I've never seen shivering as a labor sign...but you never know. The weather is stressing her. The pg is stressing her. Being in a stall is likely stressing her. One of the reactions to stress is shivering. Not much you can change about that....but....give her some warm water and a little molasses in that won't hurt her any. Warm water may also help her start labor since she is term.


----------



## lifeemt67 (Nov 4, 2014)

thank you so much, will try now


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Keep us updated!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice given.

Just keep an eye on her.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

How is she doing/??


----------



## lifeemt67 (Nov 4, 2014)

Well I have been out with her all morning... No shivering and no labor calling the vet soon


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

lifeemt67 said:


> Well I have been out with her all morning... No shivering and no labor calling the vet soon[/QUOTE
> 
> Good luck to you! She may be fine, just waiting... Crossing fingers that all is good!


----------



## lifeemt67 (Nov 4, 2014)

ok so.....vet had us induce her yesterday morning at 11, its been 34 hours and nothing!!!! she is so uncomfortable and miserable, should I get the vet out here or see how she does through the night? I am absolutely beside myself with worry and uncertainty!!! you all have so much experience and i would love to hear what you think


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I THINK it takes roughly 48 hours before you start to see some auction. I would start a new topic and ask others to be on the safe side


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Is this the first time you've seen her shiver? Shivering can also be caused by a case of lice. I had an old timer tell me this last year, and sure enough, my buck had lice. Might not be her case at all so last in pregnancy, but I'd give her a look over.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good advice given. Any.news?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

How is she this morning??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How is she doing?


----------



## lifeemt67 (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh, what a long night/day!!!! she is wonderful, had 2 beautiful doelings born early this morning, doe #1 decided that I did not have enough to worry about and came out head first, we went in to get her and a christmas miracle, she is fine, doe #2 came an hour later and is just as beautiful, I am so pleasantly surprised at what a wonderful mama she is....this is such a wonderful forum and has such caring and selfless people, thank you so much for the outward openness and advise that is so needed. May God Bless You All and Merry Christmans!!!!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Merry Christmas! This will be one to remember.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yay!!! She did it  how many hours did it take after she was induced. I was hoping someone would tell me if I was right or wrong there. But a big congrats and I'm sure I speak for everyone when I saw I like seeing baby picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations!! Now...we NEED pictures! pleeeeaaaasssseeee.....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats on Christmas babies!!!


----------



## lifeemt67 (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone...jessica it took 37 hours for the labor to start, it was outside the 24-36 hour period so we dont know if it was the lute or natural labor since she was past due...and here are the pictures, I think they are beautiful and thank god healthy!!!! thanks again and Merry Christmas ( we have 4 more does that are due this week so will be busy:-D)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww so cute  mama gave you a great Christmas present. So you enjoy them and merry Christmas 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww....so sweet! I wish mine would hurry up and give me babies!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

